# My New Home Theater



## flipatkc (Mar 11, 2010)

Hello everyone. Finally finished with my DIY dedicated Home Theater. Overall Im pretty pleased with the outcome but since I built it, Im biased…so with that being said, I wanted to ask the experts..and that is all of you. I found this site extremely helpful while researching everything I wanted to do within my budget. I still have some minor tweaks but I would say its 99% complete.

With that being said…here we go:

Room: 20’ x 13’. Ceiling is 7.6’ tall.

Screen: 100” Elite 16:9

Projector: Optoma HD65 (I got a steal on this brand new or I would of gone with an Optoma HD20 for the true 1080)

Sound: Denon 5.1 w/Boston Acoustic speakers and Sub. This puts out good sound…not awesome room shaking sound but still very good and I can feel the bass.

Riser: Didn’t go wall to wall with this. Riser is 9.6’ x 6’ x 12” tall. total cost was about $350. $100 for wood which I built (built with 2x12x12’s and ¾ plywood). $100 for the carpet and $150 for carpet install.

Seating: The back row of 3 are Berkline Tangiers (love these seats). The Front row which I just got yesterday are Lane Malibu’s which are just ok. Very comfy but quality of the bonded leather lacks in comparison with the Berkline. If I had to do it over, I would have ordered the Berkline for the front and back rows.

Characters: These are what makes my room unique. These are sold by many sites out there. They pretty much all cost about $30/character not including shipping. Some sites offer free shipping if you order enough of them…..which obviously I did. I mounted them to my walls with 2 sided Velcro. Should you be interested just do a net search for “cardboard standups”. Several sites will appear. Awesome way to add some real action to your room. Looks way cooler than a framed movie poster which was my original idea. 

In all, absolutely everything in this room from the paint to the electronics (wiring, mounts, cables, projector, screen, dvd..etc) to the seating, riser..etc was just under $5k. 

Well, critique away….what do you like, and what do you not like.

Thanks for all your input!!


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Great job and interesting character art! One thing I'd like to note, you may want to put a black-out blind on your window. Shutters still bleed a LOT of light into the room. Not and issue if you're only watching when dark outside. 

Enjoy your space!!!


----------



## PTAaron (Feb 16, 2012)

I really like the characters around the room! That is a really cool idea.

Nice job!


----------

